# Where Billy Gillispee will coach this next season?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Arkansas if they can not get Mike Anderson?
Missouri if Anderson leaves?
Oklahoma?
Texas Tech?
Minnesota if Arkansas hires Tubby Smith?
Kansas? Arkansas has money, and they are willing to offer Self $5million. Doubt it Okie state offer Self last season and did not took it


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

KA whats the deal with the Big 12 future wasn't Self going to leave if the Michigan St. job came open (Izzo to Cavs of the NBA)?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

stl775 said:


> KA whats the deal with the Big 12 future wasn't Self going to leave if the Michigan St. job came open (Izzo to Cavs of the NBA)?


Honestly I think Self will only leave if NBA calls or retires. Self already said no to Okie State last year. If Self ever leaves I personally think it would be Billy G or Mark Turgeon from TAMU.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gillespie doesn't seem to really be made for the brightest of lights. He probably needs to go to a big football school, where the basketball coach isn't under the same sort of scrutiny he'd be under in a school where basketball is everything.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

BG was a train wreck in Lexington. They expect a little in Kentucky. I wonder if that failure will hurt BG looking for higher profile jobs.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

he interviewed with Texas Tech and been offered


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

kansasalumn said:


> he interviewed with Texas Tech and been offered


Guess that means the speculation is over...


----------



## cody_h24 (Mar 6, 2011)

So who's going to be at North Carolina St?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

BustedDreams49 said:


> Guess that means the speculation is over...


nothing in stone yet


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

kansasalumn said:


> nothing in stone yet


 I lived in Lexington the year UK fired him, and the city was ready to revolt. UK in the NIT was a city-wide funeral. I know expectations in Kentucky are extreme...but Billy G wilted. I hope for his sake I'm wrong, but I saw a city ready to run him out on a rail.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

kansasalumn said:


> nothing in stone yet


It's official.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Good hire by Tech. I think Billy is a better coach for a bcs team that has a good football progam UTEP TAMU and Tech. sorry UK FB program is just as good as KU's


I heard that ANderson might leave MU to Arkansas


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Billy G was/is a good coach, just not for UK. He will thrive at Texas Tech. The day he got fired from UK I said he would end up at Texas Tech. Good hire for them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Already picking up some recruits


----------

